# Cowboys and Indians and Shetlands?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought this was just too cute!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

The stage coach part was just too funny!

Side note: Here's a "horse" I could mount from the ground!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFLMAO!! That was just too cute. I feel sorry for the horses though. Poor little guys.


----------

